# My haul for the day :)



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Got home from work this morning and couldn't decide what to do...go to sleep or go for a walk in the woods. Pretty obvious choice, and what a choice it was. One of my best bags to date!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you will not have to go to the butcher shop for dinner! Good shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, good shooting ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

dang thats a good haul.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Dang....

what is your band setup and ammo?

That's a good haul!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice day out!

Cheers!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dinner at M's house


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Charles said:


> Looks like you will not have to go to the butcher shop for dinner! Good shooting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I'll go to the butcher only to sell him some of my bag! ) Thanx Charles!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

bigron said:


> dinner at M's house


...and all are invited Br!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Nice day out!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

PeterW said:


> Dang....
> 
> what is your band setup and ammo?
> 
> That's a good haul!


Thanx buddy! 20-15 double TBG and 12 mm lead


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> dang thats a good haul.


Thanx ghost!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

wll said:


> Wow, good shooting ?
> 
> wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice catch buddy, thats some pro shooting! Mines not as impressive as I was loosing light so came home. But here's mine from last nights "dog walk" haha


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> Very nice catch buddy, thats some pro shooting! Mines not as impressive as I was loosing light so came home. But here's mine from last nights "dog walk" haha


Spot on, m8! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------

